# Cut..?



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm concerned I picked up Sunshine today and I saw it looks like she has a cut on her vulva. No discharge but it's a bit red. Doesn't seem uncomfortable. Everything else normal but she has had an increase of water intake per day for a while now.
Any thoughts?
So it's almost like her tip is red. I had her pee in a diaper just to see the color of her urine and it was like a light yellow. No weird colors. I'm not sure if I'm "over reacting" as last time I took her in for a nail just for the vet to say "we can't do anything" but I'm thinking it shouldn't be red/pink at all..?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Ari, unless she is in 'heat' I'd just watch and make sure it doesn't get any worse. I had a chihuahua once a while back, that decided it 'hurt' to pee, and didn't drink anything. I was at a dog camp in Vermont that had a vet tech who came and saw that she had what looked to be a 'burn' on one side of the vagina. I was told to hold a tea bag (cold) on it a few times a day! She also received some subq fluids. One day and she was better. We traveled 800 miles and I guess she didn't pee often enough on the trip.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

It honestly doesn't look as red like this morning. I have no clue what to do.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Ari, Have PATIENCE! Unless she is licking, or acting as if it bothers her, just practice something called "tincture of time'. Terribly hard to do, but very effective. (I worked as a medical technician and my boss used to tell his patients this quite often--people want an immediate solution!)


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

lol Patience is a hard one for me. But I decided to wait. If I notice anything different I'll take her but for now she is fine. I'm thinking she might have just over licked.


----------

